# Nanjing__南京__China



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

ChitownCity said:


> What is the name of its signature tower? That thing is just too cool.


NANJING | Greenland Plaza | 450m | 1476ft | 89 fl | Com


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

11 by 普渡众神 花, on Flickr


13 by 普渡众神 花, on Flickr


15 by 普渡众神 花, on Flickr


同一片天 by 普渡众神 花, on Flickr


最怕的事儿是什么？ by 普渡众神 花, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_*Photos by 高布衣 @ Chinese photofans.cn*_


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

love nanjing so much.
more pics please!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

View from City Wall of Nanjing by Amanda Summers-Plotno, on Flickr


nanjing cloud morning by biggeorge, on Flickr


nanjing cloud morning by biggeorge, on Flickr


city of nanjing by Poorbachelor89, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Tablet Pavilion by bfishadow, on Flickr


Dr. Sun Yat-sen by bfishadow, on Flickr


Inside Sacrificial Hall by bfishadow, on Flickr


Monument by bfishadow, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Statue by ryry9379, on Flickr


Nighttime at the Confucius Temple Area by ryry9379, on Flickr


Hot Food Steaming in the Cold by ryry9379, on Flickr


Meat Meal by ryry9379, on Flickr


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

CoCoMilk said:


> 南京梅花山+小倩 by 苏何, on Flickr


Nice pic.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

This was the capital of the first republic nation in Asia,the third one after France,USA.well done cocomilk,i would like to see some photos contain the city wall.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

the thread is awesome. thanks for posting the great pictures of Nanjing.
little_universe is probably gonna ask you for copyright fee for the title format though:lol:


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahhahahahaha hope he doesn't mind  I want to make some connection with Beijing and Nanjing and since his thread is awesome so why not a Unique Nanjing .

I hope he can help with this thread too xD


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing by davidphotoco, on Flickr


Nanjing 南京 : 1 May 2008 by chinnian, on Flickr


Nanjing 南京 : 1 May 2008 by chinnian, on Flickr


Nanjing 南京 : 1 May 2008 by chinnian, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing by *juli, on Flickr


Nanjing city by feffi, on Flickr


Nanjing city at night by feffi, on Flickr


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

New Expo Center
By jiangboyue from paromario









By xuyida from paromario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 左右 from panoramio


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By yuhongspace @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By yuhongspace @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By yuhongspace @panomario


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ general huo great update! And the last three would make nice banners.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice city I like it.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

general huo great update indeed


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Greenland Plaza*

by 小光圈


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

few of mine:


«Nanjing | NIC» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing | park gates» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing | Greenland Plaza» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

by jeansjeans at gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

simfox,awesome pics!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

CoCoMilk said:


> Ahhahahahaha hope he doesn't mind  I want to make some connection with Beijing and Nanjing and since his thread is awesome so why not a Unique Nanjing .
> 
> I hope he can help with this thread too xD


*^^You did a very good job! Here we go, both the Northern Capital (Beijing) and the southern Capital(Nanjing) assembled in the same forum. Nanjing is UNIQUE as the Common Sense, i can't charge u copyright fee. :lol:*

By Jake Li








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5166676868/sizes/l/in/set-72157625360773186/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakeji/5166683840/sizes/l/in/set-72157625360773186/

By eddie_fletch








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddiefletcher/5529034198/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By Haoke @panomario


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

By 爱乐无忧


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics  Thx


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

General Huo said:


> By 爱乐无忧


Ah beautiful, and in particular that wall is intriguing.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

èđđeůx;75106629 said:


> Ah beautiful, and in particular that wall is intriguing.


That's Nanjing's city wall, which was built 600 years ago in Ming dynasty. And it's world longest city wall.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Wall_of_Nanjing


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

speaking of wall... here is one place to get in/on the wall.


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках

there is a small but nice, rounded museum/exhibition about history of wall and wider city inside. with models, prints and old photographs.


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках

on top of the wall:


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках

it is a great place for tower watching - old and new:

«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках

there is some interesting stuff going on right under the wall as well:


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках

One may thing that the wall in the middle of a bustling city would be safe, but the signs of barbarian attacks are there:


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


that being said there are some more peaceful (at least at present) activities going on, as well:


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Nanjing» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing112 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing121 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing101 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing139 by joegwolf, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing125 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing116 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing137 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing118 by joegwolf, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing71 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing87 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing17 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing30 by joegwolf, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing4 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing7 by joegwolf, on Flickr


Nanjing2 by joegwolf, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Untitled by Alex M-B, on Flickr


Untitled by Alex M-B, on Flickr


Untitled by Alex M-B, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

6 by OkitaBlack, on Flickr


5 by OkitaBlack, on Flickr


7 by OkitaBlack, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

SDIM0128bw by light&shadow1999, on Flickr


IMG_1792 by BYU Chinese Flagship Center, on Flickr


Nanjing promenade type thing. by hanqduong, on Flickr


Chinese people love lights. by hanqduong, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nanjing boasted have world's longest city wall(built about 600 years ago).


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By cnmark

*Nanjing skyline from the Xuanwu Lake*








http://www.*************************/5476591402/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Nanjing Railway Station*








http://www.*************************/5475937433/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

nice update, Nanjing should shine one day!!!Beijing is too shinny,lol


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Qinhuai river by Desmond Yin, on Flickr

Nanjing City Wall by Desmond Yin, on Flickr

2010 China Nanjing Confucius Temple EF-S10-22mm f-3.5-4.5 USM 0036 by loic80l, on Flickr

2010 China Nanjing Confucius Temple EF50mm f-1.4 USM 0034 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

2010 China Nanjing Confucius Temple EF-S10-22mm f-3.5-4.5 USM 0037 by loic80l, on Flickr

2010 China Nanjing Confucius Temple EF-S10-22mm f-3.5-4.5 USM 0035 by loic80l, on Flickr

2010 China Nanjing Xuanwu 0026 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

2010 China Nanjing Xuanwu 0029 by loic80l, on Flickr

2010 China Nanjing Xuanwu 0028 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

The gardens of the Presidential Palace or China Modern History Museum in Nanjing by Rincewind42, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by TONNI XU, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by TONNI XU, on Flickr

Zhan Yuan Garden in Nanjing by Rincewind42, on Flickr


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I love the old-new contrasts! Very beautiful!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Jiming Temple, Nanjing*

IMG_6590 by chiangs01, on Flickr

IMG_6593 by chiangs01, on Flickr

IMG_6583 by chiangs01, on Flickr

IMG_6586 by chiangs01, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Jiming Temple, Nanjing*

IMG_6587 by chiangs01, on Flickr

IMG_6589 by chiangs01, on Flickr

IMG_6577 by chiangs01, on Flickr

IMG_6596 by chiangs01, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

88010020 by 张小咬, on Flickr

88010026 by 张小咬, on Flickr

88010001 by 张小咬, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

外秦淮 by 一片翎, on Flickr

西水关 by 一片翎, on Flickr

紫金山天文台 by 一片翎, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

鸡鸣寺 by 一片翎, on Flickr

明城墙 by 一片翎, on Flickr

夫子庙文德桥 by 一片翎, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

从外秦淮看长干门 by 一片翎, on Flickr

长干桥 by 一片翎, on Flickr

三山桥 by 一片翎, on Flickr

外秦淮畔现代建筑 by 一片翎, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

汉中门桥 by 一片翎, on Flickr

南都繁绘图石刻 by 一片翎, on Flickr

废弃的长江火车轮渡栈桥 by 一片翎, on Flickr

新街口 by 一片翎, on Flickr

玄武湖 by 一片翎, on Flickr

夫子庙古建筑 by 一片翎, on Flickr

南京黑玉米 by Brian JP, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing 

VOO - one of my friends in Nanjing by 星城钢少, on Flickr

In one of Nanjing Clubs

Beauty and Toy. by 星城钢少, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Entrance to Jiming Temple by hallucygenia, on Flickr

cherry blossom viewing by hallucygenia, on Flickr

P1500869 by georg.erber, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Pictures by A Seven on flickr.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Overview of Nanjing from Nanjing Zifeng Tower by chengdujin, on Flickr


Nanjing Zifeng Tower, Nanjing China by chengdujin, on Flickr


Nanjing Zifeng Tower and Xuanwu lake by chengdujin, on Flickr


Nanjing Xuanwu lake and my cousine by chengdujin, on Flickr


Nanjing Zifeng Tower, view from the Xuanwu lake by chengdujin, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Sakura blossom in Jiming temple, Nanjing China by chengdujin, on Flickr


Jiming temple and sakura by chengdujin, on Flickr


Nanjing municipal government house and the sakura street by chengdujin, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

总统府 by 小抖 ♬♫♪♩Kido, on Flickr


往事 by 小抖 ♬♫♪♩Kido, on Flickr


往事 by 小抖 ♬♫♪♩Kido, on Flickr


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Another great city, the endless shots of China!!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Cocomilk,youve contribute so much more chinese threads,u should recieve a gold medal for that, I hope u work harder for the gold medal,lol


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Nanjing South Station* 
Photos by *秋色阳光* and uploaded up to Flickr by ANR

(Its a shame that these photos are so small )


134022717106591 by ANR2008, on Flickr


134032185905528 by ANR2008, on Flickr


134025142103809 by ANR2008, on Flickr


134028601501520 by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing South Station (_continuing..._)
Photos by *秋色阳光* and uploaded up to Flickr by ANR


134026026501322 by ANR2008, on Flickr


134027125008703 by ANR2008, on Flickr


134027728101846 by ANR2008, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

avesome


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by joyz_clickz

A view of Xiejinkou from the 17th Floor


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

总统府 by elimoqi, on Flickr


Nanjing University, Great North Building by stuartmdee, on Flickr

 Greenland Square Zifeng Tower by idashum, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Nanjing, China 2011, May by wandering down the road, on Flickr


Nanjing, China 2011, May by wandering down the road, on Flickr


Nanjing, China 2011, May by wandering down the road, on Flickr


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

great job cocomilk! I really like the Greenland Zifeng Tower pics.



CoCoMilk said:


> *Nanjing South Station*
> 
> (Its a shame that these photos are so small )


they are the biggest version the original photographer 秋色阳光 posted. I posted these pics in the China High Speed Rail thread with a link back to 秋色阳光's thread, and ANR must have saved and uploaded them to his flickr albumn. In this case we really need to give the credits back to the original photographer 秋色阳光.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Thanks, and I've fixed my previous post to include more info on the work cited/credit issues.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i do love this city.miss nanjing.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Zhu Di History by Vaish, on Flickr



> *Zhu Di* History
> 
> He moved the capital from Nanjing to Beijing where it was located in the following generations, and constructed the Forbidden City there.
> 
> Read more at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yongle_Emperor


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

1207 by Jean_hu, on Flickr


1208 by Jean_hu, on Flickr


1205 by Jean_hu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMGP0901 by phedo lee, on Flickr


IMGP0935 by phedo lee, on Flickr


IMGP0942 by phedo lee, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By spiky247









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/4143902173/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/4144649766/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Doors not working (Nanjing metro) by holliberlin66, on Flickr


Platform doors (Nanjing metro) by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*1912 Bar Street*


1912 Bar Street - party every night by holliberlin66, on Flickr


1912 Bar Street - party every night by holliberlin66, on Flickr


1912 Bar Street - party every night by holliberlin66, on Flickr


1912 Bar Street - party every night by holliberlin66, on Flickr


1912 Bar Street - party every night by holliberlin66, on Flickr


1912 Bar Street - party every night by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

View from the 30th floor by holliberlin66, on Flickr


Impressions of Nanjing by holliberlin66, on Flickr


Impressions of Nanjing by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ 
Wow, those nanjing photoes rocks!


By harry_chao from Gaoloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com










By ansjeans from Gaoloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com









By kakal from Gaoloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Great photos!


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

The last photo is just awesome! :cheers:
Greenland Complex is a little bit lonely there. They should build those supertalls right next to it and not in the new CBD.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Bravo little universe...The last photo is indeed GOLD!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by Chinequanone


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

willliu said:


> *Nanjing city*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By mori @gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By gouquan @gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By gouquan @gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By gouquan @gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By gouquan @gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By gouquan @gaoloumi


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

P8282877-1 by biggeorge, on Flickr


P8282873-1 by biggeorge, on Flickr


南京市区2 by biggeorge, on Flickr


南京市区 by biggeorge, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

16 by 鄭畢特, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

4212 by apollojane, on Flickr


4213 by apollojane, on Flickr


去南京中山陵的路上 by Nick ~ 尼克蜀黍, on Flickr


4246 by apollojane, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

fuzimiao area 5 by entropymedia, on Flickr


fuzimiao area 4 by entropymedia, on Flickr


nanjing rush hour by entropymedia, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station*


Nanjing South Train Station by Mark Griffith, on Flickr

Nanjing South Train Station by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pics of Nanjing....:cheers:


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Nanjing DIY Postcards made by 空调汉江线 @gaoloumi.com


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing Skyline looks incredible! Thanks for sharing photos, General Huo & CoCoMilk!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

玄武湖 Xuanwu Lake by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵神道 Xiaoling Mausoleum Sacred Way by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵 Xiaoling Mausoleum by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵神道 Xiaoling Mausoleum Sacred Way by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵神道 Xiaoling Mausoleum Sacred Way by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵神道 Xiaoling Mausoleum Sacred Way by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵神道 Xiaoling Mausoleum Sacred Way by ArthurJo, on Flickr

明孝陵神道 Xiaoling Mausoleum Sacred Way by ArthurJo, on Flickr

雞鳴寺 Jiming Temple by ArthurJo, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!.....:cheers2:


----------



## mmystc (Sep 23, 2010)

Ancient capital of China


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

New Recruits by Nanjing Nightmare, on Flickr


New Nanjing by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


The Presidential Palace by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Sun Yat-Sen gets the special blue tiles by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


The tomb of the first Ming Emperor by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


Looking down on you all by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

At rest by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


Ancient city walls, 21st century style by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


Zhonghuamen by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


Yet more progress by mlaichtastic, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC_1532 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


南京大吉溫泉度假村 by SimonQ錫濛譙, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

陪爸妈逛南京绿博园 by biggeorge, on Flickr


陪爸妈逛南京绿博园 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PB123526 by biggeorge, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

PB123507 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PB123578 by biggeorge, on Flickr


陪爸妈逛南京绿博园 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PB053444 by biggeorge, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

PB053430 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PB053347 by biggeorge, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

PA193339 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PA043266 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PA043265 by biggeorge, on Flickr


PA033220 by biggeorge, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

苏果超市 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


洪秀全宝座 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


夫子庙 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


桂花鸭 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

南京downtown by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


新街口 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


德基广场 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


金鹰 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

德基广场 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


德基广场 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


德基广场etro by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


南京公车站 by SimonQéŒ«æ¿›è*™ï£¿, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

kall！Nanjing‘s skyline is really large！


----------



## sidra2010143 (Nov 9, 2011)

nice sharing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com









































































From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely shots from Nanjing, unique indeed...:cheers2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 吕景天










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6563972359/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6564016193/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/6568341035/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^that last photo is amazing Little Universe.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

NICE BIG, GREEN CITY IN CHINA 
ONE OF THE BEST TO LIVE IN, I THINK


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

èđđeůx;87168342 said:


> ^^that last photo is amazing Little Universe.


Thanks èđđeůx!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Blog | Nanjing, China by Betty by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr


Blog | Nanjing, China by Betty by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr


Blog | Nanjing, China by Betty by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr


Blog | Nanjing, China by Betty by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr


Blog | Nanjing, China by Betty by Zac | FengLongPhoto.com, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Nanjing Gulou Hospital / 南京鼓楼医院*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonhazewinkel/10971471506/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonhazewinkel/10971760053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonhazewinkel/10927010905/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonhazewinkel/10906528113/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonhazewinkel/10927041376/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Photos by JeansJeans of Gaoloumi. 

New District


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Continue


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Very nice up-to-date photos from Nanjing's Hexi New CBD, thx CoCo!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com

















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing in 4 Seasons / 南京四季*


By *Pangzhi.G* from gaoloumi.com

































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing in 4 Seasons / 南京四季*


By *Pangzhi.G* from gaoloumi.com

































































​


----------



## mity1021 (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful photos and city!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum / 中山陵*
*Sun Yat-sen / 孙中山* was the founding father of Modern China (Republic of China). Nanjing was the Capital of the Republic of China before 1949. 










China-2 by GJSusilo, on Flickr









China-4 by GJSusilo, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossoms near the Ancient Jiming Temple / 鸡鸣寺外樱花 *


樱花之夜（南京鸡鸣寺） by isaac liu, on Flickr


樱花之夜（南京鸡鸣寺） by isaac liu, on Flickr


樱花之夜（南京鸡鸣寺） by isaac liu, on Flickr


樱花之夜（南京鸡鸣寺） by isaac liu, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

南京 by RM Lee, on Flickr


南京 by RM Lee, on Flickr


IMG_7213 by RM Lee, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Massacre Memorial Hall / 南京大屠杀纪念馆*









南京大屠杀纪念馆 by tonyecho, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jean-paul-margnac/7849475488/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

在走不出去的岁月里 就看好身边的； by 铭华同学, on Flickr









在走不出去的岁月里 就看好身边的； by 铭华同学, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

兄弟你要小心啊 by 铭华同学, on Flickr









好久没抗单反出门拍照了，2013.2.23 南京 ，天气预报显示天气还可以，可是事实证明天气预报都... by 铭华同学, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com


















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old District of Nanjing - 南京 老城*










Nanjing, Kick off of Intl Youth Photo Comp at Laomen Dong by Lydia and Anton, on Flickr



​


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ist das echt in CHINA??!!*



little universe said:


> Das (die Architektur) sieht ja aus wie Deutschland!!!!!
> 
> Are you sure this is in China??!! The architecture here looks so German!!!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

100% SURE IT IS IN NANJING! 

The area was the former embassy district of Nanjing when Nanjing was the capital of the Republic of China (now based in Taipei, Taiwan).

Those architectures you mentioned might be some European countries' former embassy buildings.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2014 Summer Youth Olympics in Nanjing *



(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-DIVING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-JUDO-RAMIN SAFAVIYEH by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-VOLLEYBALL by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-TABLE TENNIS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-ATHLETICS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-ATHLETICS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-ARTISTIC GYMNASTICS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-ATHLETICS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-FENCING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-FENCING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-ATHLETICS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-SWIMMING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-SAILING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2014 Summer Youth Olympics in Nanjing *




(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-BASKETBALL by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-FOOTBALL by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-FOOTBALL-SOUTH KOREA VS ICELAND by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-TENNIS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-HOCKEY5S by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-WEIGHTLIFTING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-CANOE-KAYAK by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(CORRECTION)(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-ROWING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-CANOE-KAYAK by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-TRIATHLON by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-TRIATHLON by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-TRAMPOLINE GYMNASTIC by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

m by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-LIU XIANG by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


IOC President Thomas Bach by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


Cultural and Educational Activities in YOV by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


International Olympic Committee President Thomas Bach by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


Rugby by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-FENCING-CHILDREN by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


14082608935200 by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-TABLE TENNIS by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-YOUNG REPORTER-YAO MING by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-FAREWELL PARTY by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Closing Ceremony of the 2014 Summer Youth Olympics in Nanjing *




(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-CLOSING CEREMONY by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


(SP)YOG-CHINA-NANJING-CLOSING CEREMONY by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


A view of the Nanjing 2014 Closing Ceremony by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


A view of the Nanjing 2014 Closing Ceremony by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


A view of the Nanjing 2014 Closing Ceremony by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr


A view of the Nanjing 2014 Closing Ceremony by International Olympic Committee, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Metro *



Nanjing by limey71, on Flickr


Nanjing by limey71, on Flickr


Nanjing by limey71, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Nanjing*



YueJiangLou_Temple by vaioy, on Flickr


TempleRooftops by vaioy, on Flickr


JimingSi_roofs by vaioy, on Flickr


YueJiangLou_roofarchitecture by vaioy, on Flickr


JiMingSi_rooftop (鸡鸣寺）， Nanjing by vaioy, on Flickr


Nanjing Confucius Temple (Fuzimiao) by limey71, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2014 Youth Olympic games - Nanjing by limey71, on Flickr


Nanjing Evening14 by limey71, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pagoda of Linggu Temple  - 灵谷寺塔*



Nanjing by gsubiza, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Nanjing Gulou Hospital *



5I3V1000 by N.R.King, on Flickr


5I3V1002 by N.R.King, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

PP by N.R.King, on Flickr


5I3V0989 by N.R.King, on Flickr



5I3V0528 by N.R.King, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

中山陵的最后一个秋日 by yanyangg, on Flickr


紫霞湖 by yanyangg, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunqu Opera Performance in Nanjing*





南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr


南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr


南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr


南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr


南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr


南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr


南京朝天宫 昆剧 by yanyangg, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD*



Hexi CBD - Nanjing by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum in Nanjing - 南京 中山陵*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


*Sun Yat-sen (孙中山 1866-1925)* was the founding father of Modern China *(Republic of China 1912–49 AD)*











Dr Sun Yat-Sen's Mausoleum by Roon & Beks, on Flickr









​


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome pics. Nanjing looks amazing!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *nevins * from gaoloumi.com




















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com






























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5950 by wanakamatt, on Flickr



Sunset at Xuanwu Lake by jerryjcwu, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Massacre Memorial Hall - 南京大屠杀纪念馆*



IMG_5961 by wanakamatt, on Flickr


IMG_5989 by wanakamatt, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*



南京南站 by Jimmy Xiao3, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Youth Olympic Center - 南京青奥中心*




IMG_0173 by trevor.patt, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Youth Olympic Village - 南京青奥村*



IMG_0134 by trevor.patt, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jiming Temple - 南京鸡鸣寺*



The Buddha Tower from Another Side by jerryjcwu, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Nanjing Presidential Palace - 原南京总统府*

*Nanjing* was the Capital of the *Republic of China before 1949*.
After losing the Civil War to the Communists, the Nationalist Government relocated its capital to Taipei (Taiwan) 
The Communist Party made Beijing again as the National Capital and relegated Nanjing to Jiangsu Province as its Provincial Capital




The Front Yard of the Presidential Palace, Nanjing by jerryjcwu, on Flickr


One of the Beautiful Gardens in the Presidential Palace, Nanjing by jerryjcwu, on Flickr


The Interior of Nanjing Presidential Office by jerryjcwu, on Flickr


雕欄玉砌應猶在 - 南京總統府庭園 by jerryjcwu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mingyuan Tower at Nanjing Jiangnan Examination Hall  - 南京 江南贡院 明远楼 *
First built in Year 1168, Jiangnan Examination Hall (or Jiangnan Gongyuan) is the largest examination compound for *imperial examination* in ancient China.




IMG_4983 by Wensi and Her Camera | Between China and USA, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing University Student Activities Center - 南京大学学生活动中心*




IMG_0246 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_0274 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_0226 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_0252 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_0247 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_0275-79 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_0240-41 by trevor.patt, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing China - Photo © Hunter Johnson Music by hunterjohnsonmusic, on Flickr


Nanjing China 2013 - Photo © Hunter Johnson Music by hunterjohnsonmusic, on Flickr


Nanjing China - Photo © Hunter Johnson Music by hunterjohnsonmusic, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xuanwu Lake - 玄武湖*



玄武湖夜景 by Lucius Deissmann, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Republic of China Era District in Nanjing - 南京 民国遗韵 老街区*



old town, nanjing by winfredo, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Xiaoling Mausoleum - 明孝陵*
(Ming Dynasty's founding Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang's Tomb)



20141130-11.39.34-PB300619.jpg by @marvyn, on Flickr










​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC04519 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC04682 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC04715 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC04692 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC04661-2 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC04425 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC04337 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC04421 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr

DSC04335 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC04176 by 沈咪咪, on Flickr


----------



## Terminator2014 (Mar 28, 2015)

Great city I'm loving it


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Xuanwu Lake by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Towards The Heaven by asusmt, on Flickr










Panorama of West Nanjing City Skyline by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Panorama of Xuanwu Lake by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Fog by Iain McLellan B, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Towards The Heaven by asusmt, on Flickr

DSC04692 by 咪咪 沈, on Flickr

DSCF2315.jpg by mcroft2000, on Flickr

Nanjing, China by Sam Lo, on Flickr

IMG_0243 by Sharna Brown, on Flickr

IMG_0244 by Sharna Brown, on Flickr

IMG_0241 by Sharna Brown, on Flickr

View of Nanjing by IOC MEDIA, on Flickr

Nanjing 2014 by IOC MEDIA, on Flickr

DSC01675 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01683 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01740 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01772 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01788 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01789 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01794 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01802 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01821 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01820 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01925 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01806 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01655 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01831 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01977 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

DSC01741 by 機智的阿卡林醬, on Flickr

暴雨前的南京城 by GU MING, on Flickr

Nanjing。玄武湖 by Jim Chen, on Flickr

Nanjing。明孝陵 by Jim Chen, on Flickr

Nanjing by Jim Harley, on Flickr


----------



## taulant23 (Feb 21, 2016)

very beautiful


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing nanjing


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great city! :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Nanjing at Night by Bryan Vorkapich, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02958 by Gary Ni, on Flickr









Golden sunset by Gary Ni, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Aslan Xiong* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

It is a project adjacent to the *Nanjing South Railway Station* (I saw it on the high-speed train when approaching the Railway Station early this year )
The buildings were designed by Beijing-based *MAD Architects*



By *ENIGMA* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Yuyuan Garden Built in Year 1876 - 南京 清代愚园*
Please don't confuse *Nanjing's Yuyuan Garden (南京愚园)* with the older and more famous *Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai (上海豫园) *


By *唔哈* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former President's House in a Lush Forest in Nanjing - 南京 美龄宫秋景*
The residence is also called *Mei-ling Palace (美龄宫)*, named after the former president *Chiang Kai-shek*'s wife *Soong Mei-ling (宋美龄)*



By *Mag1cZh0u* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *毛毛熊* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *你一横我一竖* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hexi New CBD Skyline (SW Nanjing)*


By *你一横我一竖* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *你一横我一竖* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Apple Store in Nanjing - 南京苹果旗舰店*


By* 冰福图* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Gulou Hospital at Night - 南京鼓楼医院夜景*


By *冰福图 *from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum Music Stage - 中山陵音乐台*


By *方* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yifeng Gate of the Nanjing City Wall and the Yuejiang Tower - 南京仪凤楼城门和阅江楼*


By *方* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Olympic Sports Centre - 南京奥林匹克体育中心*


By *YONG / 赵勇* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Republic of China Presidential Palace - 南京 前中华民国总统府*












By 和氣致祥 from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge - 老南京长江大桥*
The bridge was completed and open for traffic in 1968



By *方人二* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *和氣致祥* from 500px.com










By *方人二* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Modern Skyline Beyond the Ancient Nanjing City Wall - 南京古城墙和天际线*


By *圆梦启程* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum - 中山陵 *


By *Vincent_lau* rom 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Museum - 南京博物院*


By* 马洪伟（树影）*from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Art Museum at the Historical Laomen East Area - 老门东历史街区 金陵美术馆*


By *和氣致祥* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical District along the Qinhuai River at Night - 秦淮夜色*


By *悟溪鱼* fro 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yifeng Gate of the Nanjing City Wall and the Yuejiang Tower - 仪凤楼城门和阅江楼*



By *方* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *和氣致祥* from 500px.com









By *方人二* from 500px.com









By *十把火* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *方人二* from 500px.com










By *westwind西风* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qixia Temple - 栖霞寺*


By *马洪伟（树影）*from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Library - 南京图书馆*


By* 浩然* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Chaotian Palace - 南京朝天宫*

By *方人二* from 500px.com



















*Jiming Temple in Morning Fog - 晨雾中的鸡鸣寺*

By *曲奇勇士* from 500px.com

















*Linggu Temple Pagoda at Sunset - 灵谷寺塔 暮色*

By *方* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*
The buildings were designed by Beijing-based *MAD Architects*


By *方人二* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiangsu Grand Theater - 江苏大剧院*


By *方* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Eye Footbridge - 南京眼步行桥*


By *方* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *DJ* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *DJ* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mingyuan Pavilion at the Jiangnan Examination Hall - 江南贡院 明远楼*
It is the largest examination hall for *imperial examination* in ancient China



By *马洪伟（树影）* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *ICE COLA* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Xinjiekou CBD at Night - 南京新街口夜景*


By *你一横我一竖* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿发Lucifer  on 500px









by 阿发Lucifer  on 500px









by 阿发Lucifer  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吾二先森 on 500px










by 吾二先森 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Hongjue Temple at Niushou Mountain - 牛首山宏觉寺*









by 方 on 500px









by 方 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*
The complex was designed by Beijing-based *MAD Architects*, an emerging world famous architecture studio









by 力京影像 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Gulou Campus of Nanjing University - 南京大学 鼓楼老校区*
Being a member of the Elite C9 League, Nanjing University is one of the Top Universities in China


















by 方人二  on 500px









by 方人二  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 14th Century Nanjing Gulou (or Drum Tower) - 明代 南京鼓楼*









by 方人二  on 500px




*The Jiangnan Examination Hall - 江南贡院 *
It is the largest examination hall for imperial examination in ancient China.









by 方人二  on 500px





*Nanjing Municipal Government Compound - 南京市政府*









by 方人二  on 500px





​


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow, love the new developments in Nanjing.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old **Republic of China** Era Mansions - 民国老公馆洋房群*
Nanjing was the Capital City of the Republic of China before its Retreat to Taiwan









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by 三十五 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 布朗酱 on 500px









by 布朗酱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing's 5th Yangtze River Bridge Under Construction - 建设中的南京长江五桥*









by 风雨潇潇 on 500px









by 风雨潇潇 on 500px





*The 3rd Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge - 南京长江三桥*









by 风雨潇潇 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by cheng8907 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 石头 on 500px









by 张振华 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吾二先森 on 500px










by 吾二先森 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by 石头 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px









by 石头 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 石头 on 500px









by 石头 on 500px









by 石头 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 石头 on 500px









by 群立天下 on 500px









by hank on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px









by 群立天下 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺宝 on 500px









by hank on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 群立天下 on 500px









by hank  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Southeast University - 东南大学*
Along with *Nanjing University*, they are the TOP 2 Universities in Nanjing



















by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*









by westwind西风 on 500px









by westwind西风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Chaotian Palace - 南京朝天宫*









by westwind西风 on 500px





*Nanjing **Jiangnan Examination Hall** - 南京 江南贡院*
It is the largest examination hall for imperial examination in ancient China 









by 高峰视野 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

The complex were designed by Beijing-based *MAD Architects*, an emerging world famous architecture studio










by 高峰视野 on 500px









by 高峰视野 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Aslan Xiong on 500px









by Aslan Xiong on 500px










by Aslan Xiong on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jiming Temple - 南京鸡鸣寺*









by 仙人板板 on 500px





*Historical Laomendong Area - 老南京 老门东*









by Aslan Xiong on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gate of the Former Republic of China Presidential Palace - 前中华民国总统府大门*
Nanjing was the Capital of the Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949. The Current Capital of Republic of China is Taipei.








by 三十五 on 500px






*Qinhuai River** at Night - 秦淮夜色*








by 三十五 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 长青 on 500px









by 长青 on 500px









by 长青 on 500px









by 三十五 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 行摄匆匆~行摄叟 on 500px









by 行摄匆匆~行摄叟 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Dynasty **Xiaoling Mausoleum** - 明孝陵*
It is the tomb of the Ming Dynasty's founding Emperor *Zhu Yuanzhang** (朱元璋, or Hongwu Emperor)*


















by 毛毛熊 on 500px









by 毛毛熊 on 500px









by hank on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing **Chaotian Palace** - 南京朝天宫*









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 方人二 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 方人二 on 500px









by 方人二 on 500px









by 方人二 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Porcelain Tower of Nanjing Museum - 南京大报恩寺遗址博物馆*









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Nanjing Museum - 南京博物院*









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Laomendong District at Dusk - 暮色老门东*
It is an old neighbourhoods adjacent to the south section of the ancient *Nanjing City Wall** (南京古城墙)*









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Presidential Palace of Republic of China - 前中华民国总统府*
Nanjing was the Capital of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949. *The Current Capital of Republic of China is Taipei*.


















by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing International Youth Cultural Center - 南京国际青年文化中心*









by Ducky Feather on 500px









by Ducky Feather on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 乘光追影 on 500px









by 轩辕傲风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Forestry University** - 南京林业大学*


















by ICE COLA on 500px









by ICE COLA on 500px









by ICE COLA on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Chinese Gardens in Nanjing - 南京园林景观*









by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zhongshan Wharf Built in 1928 - 南京中山码头*









by 梦游的风 on 500px









by WSANSHI on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Baijia Lake Area - 南京百家湖







*
by 摄影师·托泥羊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Baijia Lake Area - 南京百家湖*









by 摄影师·托泥羊 on 500px









by 摄影师·托泥羊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Blossom Season in Nanjing - 落樱时节访金陵*









by 心至无疆 on 500px









by 心至无疆 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuejiang Tower - 阅江楼*








by Zpf on 500px









by Zpf on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 左岸的风 on 500px









by 左岸的风 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 三十五 on 500px









by 三十五 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 左岸的风 on 500px









by 左岸的风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 深海寻人 on 500px









by Zpf on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北海l on 500px









by 北海l on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*








by michael1983 on 500px








by michael1983 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Old Downtown CBD - 南京中心城区天际线*








by michael1983 on 500px








by michael1983 on 500px








by michael1983 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient Nanjing City Wall, Gate of China and Laomendong Neighbourhoods - 南京 中华门古城墙和老门东*









by 袁小淇 on 500px









by 袁小淇 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Chaotian Palace - 南京朝天宫*








by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px




*Nanjing Meiling Mansion - 南京美龄宫*
Named after *Soong Mei-ling** (or Madame Chiang Kai-shek / 宋美龄)*, It was the *Former Presidential Residence of Republic of China (前中华民国总统官邸)*








by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px








by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*









by michael1983 on 500px









by 布朗酱 on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jinling Art Museum - 南京金陵美术馆*








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px




*Jiangsu Provincial Grand Theatre - 江苏大剧院







*by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Porcelain Tower of Nanjing** Museum - 南京大报恩寺遗址公园*
The Porcelain Tower of Nanjing was part of the Ancient *Buddhist Great Bao'en Temple (or Great Temple of Repaying Kindness)*









by 方人二 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Old Downtown - 南京老城中心区*








by 布朗酱 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*








by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 三十五 on 500px









by 三十五 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 三十五 on 500px









by 三十五 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing University **(Old Gulou Campus) - 南京大学 鼓楼老校区*
Being a member of the elite *C9 League*, Nanjing University is one of the Top Universities in China


















by T&J on 500px








by T&J on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Shiziqiao Shopping Street after the Face-lifting - 翻新改造后的南京狮子桥商业街*









by OPTIMO on 500px









by OPTIMO on 500px









by OPTIMO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Shiziqiao Shopping Street after the Face-lifting - 翻新改造后的南京狮子桥商业街*









by OPTIMO on 500px








by OPTIMO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zen Buddhist Hongjue Temple - 宏觉禅寺







*
by 梧桐果 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Poly Theatre at the **International Youth Cultural Center** - 南京国际青年文化中心 保利剧院*









by SSyangguang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小菜爸爸 on 500px








by 小菜爸爸 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Y•C on 500px








by 小菜爸爸 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*









by 威摄 on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Auditorium of **Southeast University** Built in 1931 - 东南大学 大礼堂*
It was known as *National Central University** (国立中央大学)* during Republic of China Era when Nanjing was its Capital


















by Bingle on 500px








by Bingle on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Normal University** Old Campus - 南京师范大学 随园校区








*









by Bingle on 500px








by Bingle on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Bookstores in Nanjing - 南京 老书店*









by Bingle on 500px









by Bingle on 500px









by Bingle on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Interiors of the Buddhist Temples at Niushou Mountain - 牛首山佛顶宫*









by 梧桐果 on 500px









by 梧桐果 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梧桐果 on 500px









by 梧桐果 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 舞墨扬 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 醉清风 on 500px








by 醉清风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station Area - 南京南站区域







*
by 晓琪 on 500px





*Nanjing Xinjiekou CBD - 南京新街口商圈*








by 观山阅海 on 500px






​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume Nanjing will hit 10 million of inhabitants in 2025


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@Zaz965

Nanjing's Metro population has already exceeded 12 million in recent years.
I don't think its population will go backwards to 10 million in 5 years. 😅


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> @Zaz965
> 
> I don't think its population will go backwards to 10 million in 5 years. 😅


oh....it is my mistake, I presume the population will hit 15 million in 2025


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A University Library in Nanjing - 南京某高校图书馆*
Home to Nanjing University, Southeast University and other prestigious universities.
Nanjing is one of China's most important tertiary education centers, along with Beijing, Shanghai and Xi'an.








by CiferXu on 500px









by CiferXu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鲲鹏 on 500px









by 鲲鹏 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鲲鹏 on 500px









by 鲲鹏 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*









by 高乐高 on 500px








by 高乐高 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge Built in 1968 - 南京长江大桥*









by 高乐高 on 500px









by cheng8907 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Xuanwu Lake - 南京玄武湖







*
by 阿涛思密达 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 毛毛熊 on 500px










by 冰福图 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CiferXu on 500px









by 南京爱摄影的小杆子 on 500px









by CiferXu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿涛思密达 on 500px









by 阿涛思密达 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 志臻 杨 on 500px








by 志臻 杨 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Dynasty **Xiaoling Mausoleum** - 明孝陵*
It is the tomb of the Ming Dynasty's founding Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang (朱元璋, or Hongwu Emperor)

















by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiangsu Provincial Grand Theatre - 江苏大剧院*









by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Temple Complex at Niushou Mountain - 牛首山 佛顶宫*









by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Temple Complex at Niushou Mountain - 牛首山 佛顶宫*









by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Modern China's Founding Father Sun Yat-sen's Mausoleum - 国父孙中山陵寝 (中山陵)*


















by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fireflies at Xiaoling Mausoleum** - 孝陵萤火







*
by 天澤 on 500px




*The Yijiang Gate of Nanjing - 南京挹江门*








by 水木清华BoleynShen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Clyze Ye 夏木叶子 on 500px










by Bingle on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Sculpture of Pixiu, the Mythical Creature that Guarding the City of Nanjing - 南京 护城神兽 貔貅








*
by 蝉影🇨🇳 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Campus of the Nanjing Normal University - 南京师范大学 随园校区*








by forever68 on 500px





*Xuyuan Garden at the Former Presidential Palace of Republic of China - 前南京总统府 煦园*








by forever68 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Liu.X on 500px









by 方 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical **Fuzimiao (or Confucius Temple) Area** - 南京夫子庙*









by Elvis on 500px









by Liu.X on 500px





*Historical Laomendong Area - 南京老门东*









by Elvis . on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by westwind西风 on 500px









by 张明FlavioChang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Scleropages on 500px









by Scleropages on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn in Nanjing - 金陵秋色*









by 蓝川摄影 on 500px









by 蓝川摄影 on 500px









by 蓝川摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spirit Way of the Ming Dynasty **Xiaoling Mausoleum** - 明孝陵 神道*
It is the tomb of the Ming Dynasty's founding Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang (朱元璋, or Hongwu Emperor)


















by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 直隶总督 on 500px









by 直隶总督 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*









by michael1983 on 500px









by 滕飞 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiangsu Provincial Art Museum - 江苏省美术馆*









by jiafang on 500px









by jiafang on 500px









by jiafang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Republic of China Era Mansions at Yihe Road - 颐和路 民国公馆洋房*
Nanjing was the capital of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 海上玥 on 500px










by Bingle on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by InoryShinn on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Botanical Garden - 南京植物园*









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px









by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 灰蓝韦伯猫 on 500px









by 灰蓝韦伯猫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 1500-year-old Ginkgo Trees at Huiji Temple - 南京 古惠济寺 千年银杏 *
The temple was first built during Northern and Southern dynasties (420AD to 589AD) when Nanjing was Southern Dynasties' Capital









by 峰影 on 500px









by 峰影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新商务区*









by michael1983








by michael1983




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新商务区*









by westwind西风 on 500px









by hank on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical **Fuzimiao (or Confucius Temple) Area** - 南京夫子庙*









by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Central Hotel Built in 1929 - 民国建筑 南京中央饭店*









by 三十五 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Dynasty **Xiaoling Mausoleum** in Autumn - 明孝陵 秋景*
It is the tomb of the Ming Dynasty's founding Emperor Zhu Yuanzhang (朱元璋, or Hongwu Emperor)


















by 薛定谔的蓝猫 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Neighbourhoods at **Qinhuai District** - 古秦淮 历史街区*









by 当浮一大白 on 500px









by 当浮一大白 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Meiling Mansion in Autumn - 南京美龄宫 秋景*
Named after Soong Mei-ling (or Madame Chiang Kai-shek / 宋美龄), It was the Former Presidential Residence of Republic of China (前中华民国总统官邸)









by 你七哥 on 500px









by 你七哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing in Autumn - 金陵秋景*









by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px









by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Babuluo Ecological Valley in Autumn - 南京巴布洛生态谷 秋景*









by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 玖伍贰柒是只猫 on 500px









by 灰蓝韦伯猫 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*









by 晓_荷 on 500px









by 晓_荷 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Views of Nanjing from the Ancient City Wall - 明城墙 观石头城*









by GEHONGJUN on 500px








by GEHONGJUN on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Nanjing Old Yangtze River Bridge - 南京老长江大桥*








by ロ鸟 on 500px






*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*








by ロ鸟 on 500px








by 阿涛思密达 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Old and New - 新旧金陵*


Nanjing Drum Tower vs Zifeng Tower - 南京鼓楼 vs 紫峰大厦








by 感恩的肾 on 500px





Nanjing Changgan Gate vs Xinjiekou Modern Skyline Behind - 南京长干门 vs 新街口天际线








by ロ鸟 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Modern China's Founding Father Sun Yat-sen's Mausoleum - 国父孙中山陵寝 (中山陵)*


















by lns on 500px








by lns on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Memories of Nanjing - 金陵旧梦*









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 灰蓝韦伯猫 on 500px









by 感恩的肾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 长风_Ethan on 500px









by 范儿 on 500px









by wzsx on 500px









by 晓_荷 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 感恩的肾 on 500px









by 阿涛思密达 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px









by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing **Zhan Garden** - 南京瞻园*









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Inside the Nanjing Chaotian Palace - 南京朝天宫内景*









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 福大人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 福大人 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓_荷 on 500px









by 白发魔女 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 白发魔女 on 500px








by 白发魔女 on 500px








by 白发魔女 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by NJforever on 500px








by NJforever on 500px








by NJforever on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Yuejiang Tower - 南京阅江楼 *








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by westwind西风 on 500px









by westwind西风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing University** (Gulou Campus) After Snow - 雪后 南京大学 鼓楼老校区*
Being a member of C9 League (China's Ivy League), Nanjing University is one of the Top Universities in China


















by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing in Winter - 金陵冬景*








by T&J on 500px









by T&J on 500px









by Scleropages on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing After Snow - 雪后金陵*








by T&J on 500px









by T&J on 500px









by Scleropages on 500px









by 乙未年的逍遥鼠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing After Snow - 雪后金陵








*
by T&J on 500px









by 哎呀呀 飞机 on 500px









by 放烟火的小男孩 on 500px









by 金陵热汤面 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*








by westwind西风 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*








by 福大人 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fireflies at Yan Zhenqing Stele Museum - 颜真卿碑林 萤火*








by 福大人 on 500px






*Spirit Way at Ming Dynasty Hongwu Emperor's Mausoleum - 明孝陵 神道*








by 老狮 on 500px








by 老狮 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Skyline behind the Old Yangtze River Bridge - 老长江大桥和南京天际线*








by 杜绝污染（李昌华）on 500px








by 杜绝污染（李昌华）on 500px








by 杜绝污染（李昌华）on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王小豪sam on 500px









by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 方人二 on 500px









by 方人二 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿库嘛 on 500px









by 阿库嘛 on 500px








by 阿库嘛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 汤帆 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*An Old Republic of China Era Post Office in Nanjing - 南京 民国老邮局*
Nanjing was the capital city of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan








by 醉清风 on 500px









by 醉清风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by west on 500px









by Bingle on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 左岸的风 on 500px









by 醉清风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 醉清风 on 500px









by JoshuaLI on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by T&J on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by QiongWang on 500px








by 金陵老丁/视觉中国  on 500px








by 布朗酱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Bressanon on 500px









by JC艾普伦 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 黄茹萌 on 500px









by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px









by 蛤蟆王 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huawei Nanjing Research and Development Centre - 华为 南京研发中心*
Nanjing is one of the top three Chinese scientific research centers (only behind Beijing and Shanghai), according to the Nature Index.


















by 黄茹萌 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Confucius Temple** at Night - 南京夫子庙夜景*








by 布朗酱 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 陈国曦 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Nanjing Laomendong - 南京老门东历史街区*








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by michael1983 on 500px









by 贺 on 500px








by T&J on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龙在天 on 500px









by 龙在天 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Bressanon on 500px








by Bressanon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Baijia Lake Area - 南京百家湖*








by Bressanon on 500px








by Bressanon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cafes in Nanjing - 南京咖啡馆*








by 志臻 杨 on 500px








by 志臻 杨 on 500px








by 志臻 杨 on 500px








by 志臻 杨 on 500px








by 志臻 杨 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bars in Nanjing - 南京酒吧*








by 志臻 杨 on 500px








by 志臻 杨 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jiming Temple - 南京鸡鸣寺*








by Gary Qu on 500px









by 布朗酱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 方 on 500px









by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Henry文魚 on 500px









by 布朗酱 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px









by Bressanon on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jinling Library - 南京 金陵图书馆*








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gardens at the Former Republic of China Presidential Palace in Nanjing - 南京 旧中华民国总统府花园*
Nanjing was the capital of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949


















by 栗鸢 on 500px








by 栗鸢 on 500px








by 栗鸢 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Republic of China Presidential Palace in Nanjing - 南京 旧中华民国总统府*
Nanjing was the capital of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949


















by 栗鸢 on 500px








by 栗鸢 on 500px








by 栗鸢 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓_荷 on 500px









by 晓_荷 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*








by 勇敢的morty on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 勇敢的morty on 500px









by 黄茹萌 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 布朗酱 on 500px








by 布朗酱 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 布朗酱 on 500px









by 布朗酱 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小智 on 500px









by 行摄匆匆~行摄叟 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Plum Blossom Season in Nanjing - 金陵 梅花季*








by 方 on 500px








by 方 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 方 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Plum Blossom Season in Nanjing - 金陵 梅花季*









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 宁致远 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 朝露wuqing on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 白发魔女 on 500px









by 诚 in Nanjing on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px









by 白发魔女 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龙语者 on 500px









by 龙语者 on 500px









by Fujiwara Yi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 行摄匆匆~行摄叟 on 500px









by 烧麦教主 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jiming Temple - 南京鸡鸣寺*








by 一草亭 on 500px






*Nanjing Museum - 南京博物院*








by 一草亭 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一草亭 on 500px








by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一草亭 on 500px








by 冰福图 on 500px








by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Baijia Lake Area - 南京百家湖*








by 龙在天 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former **Republic of China** National Art Museum - 南京国立美术陈列馆 旧址*
Nanjing was the Capital of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949


















by 志臻 杨 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Baijia Lake Area - 南京百家湖*








by 北方的鱼 on 500px









by 北方的鱼 on 500px









by 北方的鱼 on 500px









by 北方的鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Baijia Lake Area - 南京百家湖*








by 北方的鱼 on 500px








by 北方的鱼 on 500px








by 北方的鱼 on 500px








by 北方的鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 影行人 on 500px









by 影行人 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*








by 勇敢的morty on 500px









by 金豆儿V on 500px








by 方人二 on 500px








by 张顺武 on 500px









by 张顺武 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李大毛 on 500px








by 李大毛 on 500px








by 李大毛 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by hank on 500px









by T&J on 500px









by 群立天下 on 500px









by hank on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 猪猪看世界 on 500px









by T&J on 500px









by T&J on 500px









by T&J on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李大毛 on 500px








by 李大毛 on 500px








by 李大毛 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 马修 on 500px









by T&J on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Nanjing - 老南京*








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px









by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px









by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px









by 方 on 500px








by 群立天下 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Library - 南京图书馆*








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Xujx _1013 on 500px









by 鲲鹏 on 500px









by 鲲鹏 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Garden Expo - 南京园博园







*
by 鲲鹏 on 500px








by 舞墨扬 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 鲲鹏 on 500px









by 舞墨扬 on 500px









by 舞墨扬 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北匿 on 500px









by qennyS on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张振华 on 500px








by 张振华 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鲲鹏 on 500px








by 鲲鹏 on 500px








by 鲲鹏 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by TONY SONG on 500px









by 勇敢的morty on 500px








by TONY SONG on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Botanic Garden - 南京中山植物园*








by hjser on 500px







*Nanjing Sun Yat-sen Mausoleum Music Stage - 南京中山陵 音乐台*








by hjser on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing University - 南京大学*








by Dmitry Sergeychev on 500px







*Sifang Art Museum - 四方美术馆*








by Dmitry Sergeychev on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by mwh on 500px








by mwh on 500px








by mwh on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 谢辉（风情浪怀）on 500px








by 谢辉（风情浪怀）on 500px








by PeterLau on 500px








by QiongWang on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 谢辉（风情浪怀）on 500px








by 谢辉（风情浪怀）on 500px








by 谢辉（风情浪怀）on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Liu.X on 500px








by 福大人 on 500px








by 福大人 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 耀·视界 on 500px








by 耀·视界 on 500px








by 耀·视界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 孙小苼 on 500px








by 孙小苼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by KeleKeL on 500px









by 龙在天 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Liu.X on 500px









by 诚 in Nanjing on 500px









by 一只海星 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 悠悠 on 500px








by 悠悠 on 500px








by 悠悠 on 500px








by 悠悠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一草亭 on 500px








by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuejiang Pavilion - 阅江阁*








by Hailin Xiao on 500px








by Hailin Xiao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuyuan in Nanjing - 南京 遇园*








by 梦游的风 on 500px









by 梦游的风 on 500px








by 梦游的风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dragon Boat Racing in Nanjing - 南京 赛龙舟*








by Benbendehou on 500px








by Benbendehou on 500px








by Benbendehou on 500px








by Benbendehou on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一只海星 on 500px








by 一草亭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by wxh on 500px









by 勇敢的morty on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大衮 on 500px








by 大衮 on 500px








by 大衮 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shangxin (or Delightful) Pavilion - 赏心亭*








by 方 on 500px








by 龙在天 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr.HUI on 500px









by 灰蓝韦伯猫 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一草亭 on 500px









by 一草亭 on 500px









by 诚 in Nanjing on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 南京.健康 on 500px








by 南京.健康 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 力京影像 on 500px








by 一草亭 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 峰影 on 500px








by 峰影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王倚天Alan on 500px








by 谢辉（风情浪怀）on 500px








by 王倚天Alan on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Garden Expo Site - 南京园博园*








by 沙岩 Kim on 500px








by 沙岩 Kim on 500px








by 沙岩 Kim on 500px








by 沙岩 Kim on 500px








by 沙岩 Kim on 500px








by 沙岩 Kim on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Nanjing Eye" Pedestrian Bridge - 南京眼步行桥*








by slowshot on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by Zhaojiads on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuhuatai Memorial Park of Revolutionary Martyrs* * - 雨花台烈士陵园*








by 唔哈 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chaotian Palace - 朝天宫*








by 寂静岭 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px









by 唔哈 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝川摄影 on 500px








by 白发魔女 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baijia Lake Area - 百家湖*








by 许小黑子 on 500px








by 许小黑子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大摄无疆 on 500px








by 大摄无疆 on 500px












by 寂静岭 on 500px








by 梁木水 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逸松 on 500px








by _WaNg on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 骑着蜗牛逛海洋 on 500px








by Xujx _1013 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*















*Nanjing Old Downtown - 南京老城中心*








by 赖伟强 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 力京影像 on 500px








by 群立天下 on 500px








by 群立天下 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一草亭 on 500px








by 一草亭 on 500px








by 寂静岭 on 500px








by 盛世颂中华 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spirit Way at the Mausoleum of Hongwu Emperor - 明孝陵神道








*









by Bob on 500px








by Bob on 500px








by Bob on 500px








by Bob on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一草亭 on 500px








by 教你玩—赵欣 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 上校 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Old Downtown - 南京老城中心*
Nanjing, literally means the "Southern Capital", is one of the 4 Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing (the "Northern Capital"), Xi'an & Luoyang.
Nanjing was the capital of Republic of China (ROC) before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949.









by 一只海星 on 500px








by 一只海星 on 500px








by 阿岳 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京 河西新区*








by Xujx _1013 on 500px








by Xujx _1013 on 500px








by 努力成环的C on 500px








by 寂静岭 on 500px








by 寂静岭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Republic of China Era Mansions at Yihe Road - 颐和路 民国时期 公馆区*








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pond Cypress* *at Chishan Lake in Autumn - 池杉湖 池杉林 秋景*
*







*
by 北极熊R on 500px
*







*
by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px








by 北极熊R on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Autumn at the Drum Tower (or Gulou) Park (Jiangsu Province) - 鼓楼公园秋景







*
by 北方的鱼 on 500px
*







*
by 北方的鱼 on 500px
*







*
by 北方的鱼 on 500px
*







*
by 北方的鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ben.Z on 500px








by 力京影像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Xuanwu lake - 玄武湖*








by 北林 on 500px








by 北林 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 西西西可 on 500px








by 西西西可 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhanyuan Garden - 瞻园*








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient & Modern Nanjing - 古今金陵*








by Ben.Z on 500px








by Ben.Z on 500px








by Ben.Z on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Entrance Gate of the Former **Nanjing Presidential Palace** - 南京 中华民国总统府旧址 大门*
It was the Presidential Palace of Republic of China before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949








by Tinky. on 500px





*Meiling Mansion - 美龄宫*
Named after Soong Mei-ling (or Madame Chiang Kai-shek / 宋美龄), It was the Former Presidential Residence of Republic of China (前中华民国总统官邸)








by lns on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 天行客 on 500px








by 天行客 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 天行客 on 500px








by 天行客 on 500px








by 天行客 on 500px








by 天行客 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jiangbei Civic Centre - 南京江北市民中心*








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Library** - 南京图书馆*








by 北方的鱼 on 500px








by 北方的鱼 on 500px








by 北方的鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Xinjiekou At Night - 南京新街口夜景*








by 苏倾城摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px








by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 秦淮印象 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Museum of Great Temple of Repaying Kindness - 大报恩寺遗址博物馆*
The Former Royal Buddhist Temple was commissioned by Emperor Yongle in memory of his parents Emperor Hongwu (Zhu Yuanzhang) & Empress Ma.
The temple itself and its famous porcelain tower (大报恩寺琉璃塔) were totally destroyed during the Taiping Rebellion (1850- 1864).
Museum of Great Temple of Repaying Kindness was built on the relic site of the renowned temple in 2015.








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen's Mausoleum - 中山陵*
Sun Yat-sen was the founding father of Modern China (Republic of China) / 中华民国国父孙中山 








by 半路听风 on 500px








by 半路听风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cherry Bolossom Trees Liningup the Fengchu Road - 凤滁路樱花季*








by 半路听风 on 500px








by 半路听风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Sifang Art Museum - 南京四方美术馆*








by 半路听风 on 500px








by 半路听风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CiferXu on 500px








by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px








by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西新区*








by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px








by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Jiangxinzhou Church - 南京江心洲教堂*








by forloseff  on 500px








by forloseff  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by forloseff on 500px








by forloseff on 500px








by forloseff on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing University - 南京大学*








by 马丁就是Matin on 500px








by 聂树树🌲 on 500px




*Former **Jiangnan Imperial Examination Hall** - 江南贡院旧址







*
by SuperPan on 500px
*







*
by SuperPan on 500px






*Southeast University** (Former National Central University) - 东南大学(国立中央大学旧址)*








by SuperPan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing City Wall Museum - 南京城墙博物馆*








by 南京大俭 on 500px








by 南京大俭 on 500px








by 南京大俭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 马修 on 500px








by 马修 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 凉兮之乐 on 500px








by 日落大盗 on 500px








by 乙未年的逍遥鼠 on 500px








by 日落大盗 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李玉杰 on 500px








by 李玉杰 on 500px








by 李玉杰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小智 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Olympic Sports Centre - 南京奥体中心*








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 反之亦然 on 500px








by 反之亦然 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 14th Century Nanjing City Wall - 南京明城墙*








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Centre - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*








by 一只海星 on 500px








by 一只海星 on 500px








by 一只海星 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Sorry Jay  on 500px








by 左岸 on 500px








by 日落大盗 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing City Wall Museum and the Historical Laomendong District - 南京城墙博物馆和老门东*








by 摄影师许杰  on 500px








by 摄影师许杰  on 500px








by 摄影师许杰  on 500px








by 摄影师许杰  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing City Wall Museum - 南京城墙博物馆*








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing International Friendship Park - 南京国际友谊公园*








by 反之亦然 on 500px








by 反之亦然 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD at Night - 南京河西商务区夜景*








by 反之亦然 on 500px








by 反之亦然 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing University **(Old Gulou Campus) - 南京大学(鼓楼老校区)*
Being a member of the elite C9 league, Nanjing University is one of the top-ranked universities in China
















by SuperPan on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cats at the Old Quarter of Nanjing - 南京老门东 喵星人*








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px








by Rosegirl-欢颜 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinling Library - 金陵图书馆*








by 魔影游侠 on 500px








by 魔影游侠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BIG FISH on 500px








by Gachang Choy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by westwind西风 on 500px








by 陳同學 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Lightchaser典 on 500px








by Lightchaser典 on 500px








by Lightchaser典 on 500px








by 架相机的蟹老板 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 方 on 500px








by 方 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Sifang Art Museum - 南京四方美术馆*








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px






*Nanjing Honeycomb Hotel - 南京蜂巢酒店*








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Saul  on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px








by 方 on 500px








by 方 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Baijia Lake Area - 百家湖*








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px








by 方 on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴海江Seawu  on 500px








by RX-105柯西 on 500px








by 架相机的蟹老板 on 500px








by RX-105柯西 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴海江Seawu on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station Area - 南京南站区域*








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px
*







*
by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px
*







*
by 摄影师许杰 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinling Resort Town - 金陵小城*
This Resort Town was Designed and Built in Tang Dynasty Architectural Style








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px








by 摄影师许杰 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjiekou CBD - 新街口CBD*
Nanjing Old Downtown








by final on 500px








by final on 500px








by final on 500px








by final on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Skyline Seen from North Bank of the Yangtze River - 长江北岸看金陵*








by Satellite on 500px








by Satellite on 500px








by Satellite on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吳好甜 on 500px








by T_T on 500px








by 船长 on 500px








by WANG HENG  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing Garden Expo Site - 南京 园博园*








by 小黑想做摄影师 on 500px








by 小黑想做摄影师 on 500px








by 小黑想做摄影师 on 500px








by 小黑想做摄影师 on 500px








by 小黑想做摄影师 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李玉杰 on 500px








by 李玉杰 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing at Dusk - 金陵暮色*








by 清风一瞬  on 500px








by HenG on 500px








by 方人二 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River International Convention Centre - 扬子江国际会议中心*








by final  on 500px








by final  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Nanjing City Wall & Jiming Temple - 南京古城墙和鸡鸣寺*








by final on 500px








by final on 500px





*Yuejiang Pavilion at Night - 阅江阁夜景*








by final on 500px








by final on 500px








by final on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WANG HENG on 500px








by WANG HENG on 500px








by WANG HENG on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hu Family's Garden - 胡家花园*








by 唔哈 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ming Dynasty's Xiaoling Mausoleum **(**Hongwu Emperor**'s Tomb) - 明孝陵(洪武帝陵)*
















by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by xiaofeili  on 500px








by Fanday on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing in Autumn - 金秋金陵







*
by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by 三藏 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px








by 唔哈 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hexi New CBD - 河西新区*








by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianfei Temple - 天妃宫*
It's a temple dedicated to the Chinese Sea Goddess Mazu (妈祖)








by T&J on 500px









by T&J on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huai'an Garden at the Garden Expo Site - 园博园 淮安园*








by T&J on 500px








by T&J on 500px





*Suzhou Garden at the Garden Expo Site - 园博园 苏州园*








by T&J on 500px








by T&J on 500px



​


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

__





Loading…






www.toutiao.com





Nanjing Wanxiang Tiandi


----------

